# Hampton Inn 100% satisfaction Guaranteed Policy



## TrainingHoppers (Dec 7, 2019)

So, first off, Apologies for possibly posting in the wrong forum. It was between this or Making a Living, and this was deemed more appropriate.

Was talking with some old friends that I'd recently reconnected with. We were just shootin the wind and we got talking odd jobs that we'd done for in'and'out work. Well, one of these dudes had worked in the Hampton Inn Hotel system.

So turns out Hampton Inn instituted a "100% satisfaction Guaranteed Policy "after their 25th anniversary. If you are IN ANY WAY dissatisfied with the room or service given, they will fully comp your room, even if you've already completed your stay. Whether it be that the room was too cold, or the towels were dirty, the TV didn't work. ANYTHING. Just go up to the front desk and tell them your experience was bad, and they are required to completely refund your room. Even better is the fact that you can do it multiple times and no one will bat an eye. All Hampton hotel owners are comp'd for any customer service stuff like this by the parent company, because it's cheaper and faster than conducting an investigation as to whether anything was actually wrong. He said he had regulars come in with something like 50 'dissatisfied room' complaints but they just don't do anything about it since it's cheaper and more efficient to just comp their room.

TLDR You can stay in Hampton Hotel rooms for essentially free, wherever there is a Hampton.

Cheers Ya'll.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Dec 7, 2019)

Interesting. Is this for all Hilton properties or just Hamptons?

I had a couple of shitty stays for work lately. Would be good to get some free nights.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Dec 8, 2019)

Good shit right here. Get it while you can, though. No way this policy lasts more than a few months.


----------



## Deleted member 25201 (Dec 8, 2019)

Essentially free--just the cost of your integrity.

Sounds self-righteous but you could be screwing with someone's reputation or livelihood by abusing their refund policy. Enough customers complain about dirty towels, someone from housekeeping loses their job... enough refunds are issued, maybe management gets replaced.

Good to know in case something was legitimately shitty, but karma works its way around in the end.


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Dec 9, 2019)

DrewSTNY said:


> Interesting. Is this for all Hilton properties or just Hamptons?
> 
> I had a couple of shitty stays for work lately. Would be good to get some free nights.



A good note: this does only apply to the Hampton properties as far as I know/have tested. That's all I know at the time, unfortunately.



EmmaAintDead said:


> Good shit right here. Get it while you can, though. No way this policy lasts more than a few months.



You'd be surprised. My Buddy said he had people with an account that had more than a few room comps marked on their profile. Services didn't seem to really care that much. As I mentioned before, it's cheaper to comp the room and move on the wipe the room down with a full bio screen because of somebody reporting mold.

I wouldn't abuse it at one place too much however, we wouldn't want to raise suspicion.

Cheers!




ontherocks said:


> Essentially free--just the cost of your integrity.
> 
> Sounds self-righteous but you could be screwing with someone's reputation or livelihood by abusing their refund policy. Enough customers complain about dirty towels, someone from housekeeping loses their job... enough refunds are issued, maybe management gets replaced.
> 
> Good to know in case something was legitimately shitty, but karma works its way around in the end.



I suppose, but that's why I try to pick something not completely related to staff service when I've done it. Like the room being to cold or being situated next to a louder room, not having proper Hot water for showers and sink, etc. 

The staff can't really control that so it negates the effect a bit. 

In any case, your point is valid, and that's why I try to tell folks not to abuse it. When on the road, take a single night, Shower up, rest up, Claim your comp and get out. No need to create more hassle than you already have.

Cheers though!


----------



## dissociatecrab (Feb 7, 2020)

Too bad I didn’t check if Days Inn does this...
The only two nights I stayed there, they had no running water. I assumed I wouldn’t get much out of a complaint so I just left.


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Feb 11, 2020)

dissociatecrab said:


> Too bad I didn’t check if Days Inn does this...
> The only two nights I stayed there, they had no running water. I assumed I wouldn’t get much out of a complaint so I just left.



Damn. Better Luck Next Time hopefully!


----------



## croc (Mar 18, 2020)

My partner and I tried this the other day. We stayed at a Hampton Inn n the next morning said the bed was too uncomfortable to get good sleep on. What's funny is we made up that we were gonna say that the night before but then the beds really did turn out to be too mushy to sleep super well on and our backs hurt the next day.
BUT the manager told us bc we didn't give them a chance to fix the problem (move us to another room) that she'll only refund half of it. She basically was like "I don't believe u" which was frustrating considering we weren't even lying. But staying at that nice of a hotel, out of the rain, with an indoor hot tub n pool n dank breakfast for the price of a motel 6 is still rad.

So yeah, don't count on the refund.


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Mar 30, 2020)

croc said:


> My partner and I tried this the other day. We stayed at a Hampton Inn n the next morning said the bed was too uncomfortable to get good sleep on. What's funny is we made up that we were gonna say that the night before but then the beds really did turn out to be too mushy to sleep super well on and our backs hurt the next day.
> BUT the manager told us bc we didn't give them a chance to fix the problem (move us to another room) that she'll only refund half of it. She basically was like "I don't believe u" which was frustrating considering we weren't even lying. But staying at that nice of a hotel, out of the rain, with an indoor hot tub n pool n dank breakfast for the price of a motel 6 is still rad.
> 
> So yeah, don't count on the refund.



Jeez, sorry mate. It's worked on multiple occasions for me. I don't know whether they just don't care or wanted me gone. Likely the latter. 

Better luck with your travels in the future.


----------



## croc (Apr 1, 2020)

TrainingHoppers said:


> Jeez, sorry mate. It's worked on multiple occasions for me. I don't know whether they just don't care or wanted me gone. Likely the latter.
> 
> Better luck with your travels in the future.


Pretty sure the manager was just a stickler overall and it didn't help that my partner has dreads n tattoos n I have piercings n a stretched ear n dirty clothes... We were in Springfield, MO which seems like a pretty tame, likely conservative area.

But again, a nice ass room, indoor hot tub, dank breakfast for the price of a motel 6 is fine w me bc we had just made bank in TX n were gonna stay at a motel 6 anyway.


----------

